# One of the hardest betta related choices of my life...



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Today I visited the petshop where I got berry...and like I said the wild colored one that I thought got over his fin ripps was there...but I also saw 3 more bettas that looked stunning to me.

Problem is...I can only take one...and I know the wild colored one deserves a good home...but after looking at his fins closer...it doesn't look like he'll survive it...from what I saw just by a glance and actually looking at his fins was far diffrent. His fin spines are completely seperated at points and most likely will not grow back normally...actually his top fin is slanted sideways from where it grew. And he seems a lot less active...

The other bettas are discribed as this.

One of them kinda had a piepald face but the body was a shining lavander color(like it's really shiny when he turns in the light) while the tail was mostly neon green.

Another one was mostly blue/neon blue, but a tiny bit of diffrent neon colors.

And the other one had a peach-ish body with blue-ish silver fins that are shiny.

Now...the choice I have to make...take pity on the betta that will most likely die in a short time...or save one of the three that are a lot more healthier from their tiny tanks...

It's a hard choice to make...it really is...I have no idea what I'm gonna do now...Most likely the one with the broken and messed up fins will die...even If I do get him.

What am I going to do...;-;


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Get the wild one. 
As I've mentioned before-
the prettiest ones get taken by other people, simply because they are the nicest bettas in the shop and... well, they are pretty, while the not-so-prefered ones- for example, with damaged fins, not as nice colors, and re-grown fins, are not picked, and spend the rest of their lives in cups- they will not last more than a year, at most. Probably a few months.
The wild one has re-grown fins, which, yes, are not as nice, but he will probably never get picked, while the pretty ones will.
So I say get the wild one! He'll live a good life and probably recover well.
I went to Petsmart yesterday, and there was a purple female, a pineapple boy, an orange boy, and a gorgeous peach dal- and then, there was a purple boy with clear fins. I chose the purple boy (Marmaduke, my avatar) because he was sick, laying at the bottom of his cup, and not as pretty as the other ones. 

Another example...
Just because he doesn't look so well, doesn't mean he won't survive with you. Look at my two boys, Marmaduke and Spiridion- they were both lying at the bottom of their cups, extremely pale. They are much better- normal, active, healthy bettas now!

Even if he might have an illness of some sort, it is extremely satisfying to see that betta recover in your care. I have 3 parasitic bettas (Spiridion, Marmaduke, and Tallulah-Faye) who I all got with parasites, and they are all almost recovered- except for Marmaduke, who I got yesterday. But even he has shown some improvement in the short day that I've had him!

So I say get the wild one.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Get the wild one.
> As I've mentioned before-
> the prettiest ones get taken by other people, simply because they are the nicest bettas in the shop and... well, they are pretty, while the not-so-prefered ones- for example, with damaged fins, not as nice colors, and re-grown fins, are not picked, and spend the rest of their lives in cups- they will not last more than a year, at most. Probably a few months.
> The wild one has re-grown fins, which, yes, are not as nice, but he will probably never get picked, while the pretty ones will.
> ...


I know I so want to get it...but like I mentioned the petstore isn't a popular one, it's personally run and owned by someone...he even admited his betta's where around a few months to up to a year old. So no matter which one I pick it is saveing a life of a betta from those tiny bowls. 

Also just cause their pretty to me, doesn't mean their pretty, I just find them interesting cause of the odd colors, truthfully their most likely rejects of some breeding experiment.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I know, but the wild one is most likely to die, if you say he's looking bad. Hide the nice ones in the back and come back when you have another tank. XD
I know, but they sound awfully pretty, so I'm sure other people would find them pretty.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I agree get the sick one! Two of my three were in nasty water and I thought that they were waaay to handsome to be in those conditions. So it's alot better for him to have a nice home and not have to live in that bowl for the rest of his life. Atleast he would have died in a nice clean tank.

I also agree about hiding the beautiful bettas in the back. I do that all the time when I can't get a betta or bettas that I want at that moment.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> I know, but the wild one is most likely to die, if you say he's looking bad. Hide the nice ones in the back and come back when you have another tank. XD
> I know, but they sound awfully pretty, so I'm sure other people would find them pretty.


...I guess it all depends...it's gonna be a hard choice...D= you wont hate me if I don't get the wild type will you?...;-;


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol no, I wouldn't. It's your choice, but I personally would get the wild one.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Lol no, I wouldn't. It's your choice, but I personally would get the wild one.


if I could figure out how to ship them...I could get it and send it to you...XD jk...I'm sure you have enough of em.

Anyway...truthfully I'm thinking of getting the shiny lavander/green one...but I dunno I guess I'll have to see at the petshop.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

No, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, SHIP HIM TO ME! I'LL PAY FOR EVERYTHING! 
Oh, I wish.... XD


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> No, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, SHIP HIM TO ME! I'LL PAY FOR EVERYTHING!
> Oh, I wish.... XD


D= I wish I could do that too...then he'd have a much better owner.

>.< this choice is so hard...it's like picking from conjoined twins which one should be aborted to save the other one when they are born...D+

ok maybe not that harsh but similar...D=


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

Ask him for the wild one for free, IMO.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol, not nearly as harsh.
I know how you feel, trust me o.o'
Yeah, ask him for the wild one for free!


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Lol, not nearly as harsh.
> I know how you feel, trust me o.o'
> Yeah, ask him for the wild one for free!


You really think he'd give it to me for free? D= I don't haggle people like that...

I don't even think I'd have the nerve to ask him that...


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I wouldn't have the nerve either lol! I would probably end up paying for a almost dead betta and then spending another $100 for the meds...I'm a little late but I would personally get the sick one...but that's just me! :] Just make sure your happy with whatever choice you pick cause It's YOUR betta lol!


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Guys just nevermind...my father is a jerk...he offered to buy the tank and new betta...he even promised he'd get it...what happens?

He gives me little little tank that isn't good at all! then when I told him it was way to small for it I even told him before he got it how big it needed to be, and I even told him for a few dollars more he could get a better one that's 2.5 gallons, he said thats it or noting...

So basicly no new betta for me...after waiting this long...I get crushed like crazy...I stood there when he said he got one...I was happy at first untill I saw the tank...they said it would be "cute" when it's all set up...yeah real cute a over stocked tiny tank with little to no room for the betta fish, or a proper heater! and just to torture the fish even more.

To better discribe it he gave me one of those tiny little cheap "betta" kits, that are most likely less then 1 gallon.

and when I said it wasn't good enough they looked at me like it was my fault...I never even asked for it, he offered to get it and stuff! He even promised and then he does this! only two days from getting the fish and one day from getting the tank! 

I'm sorry guys...I just feel so crushed...


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry :[ I wish I could ship you my old 5 gallon ...too bad it doesnt have a filter or heater....:[ I'm not even useing it...*Sigh* My parents are sometimes like that too!:-? Agh my mom is just fine and understands my betta love but my dad on the other hand wonders why I spend all my money on "Those cheap little fish" *Sigh* Sometimes parents just don't get it!!! My friend got one of those betta kits...Her betta fish jumped out the next day...:[


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Alexanderismylife said:


> Oh I'm so sorry :[ I wish I could ship you my old 5 gallon :[ I'm not even useing it...*Sigh* My parents are sometimes like that too!:-? Agh my mom is just fine and understands my betta love but my dad on the other hand wonders why I spend all my money on "Those cheap little fish" *Sigh* Sometimes parents just don't get it!!! My friend got one of those betta kits...Here betta fish jumped out the next day...:[


Oh get this, he wants to "try and talk about getting a better one" but he said he can't spend over 20 dollars on a fish...=/ yeah likes he's gonna get a right tank, plants, gravel, heater,hide, AND the fish for 20 dollars...I already know I'm just gonna get crushed again...or made to wait another freaking month just to get crushed AGAIN!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Agh!!! Now I really wish I could send you the tank!! :[ I only wish I had everything for it! A heater alone here is $20....(Sigh) I hope a miracle happens and your dad decides to spend more money so you can get your betta :] He would have such a great home! It makes me so mad when people promise something and then take it away.....I sure hope something good happens out of this!!


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Alexanderismylife said:


> Agh!!! Now I really wish I could send you the tank!! :[ I only wish I had everything for it! A heater alone here is $20....(Sigh) I hope a miracle happens and your dad decides to spend more money so you can get your betta :] He would have such a great home! It makes me so mad when people promise something and then take it away.....I sure hope something good happens out of this!!


I don't think anything good will happen...not after that...D=


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

(Sigh) Maybe you could save up some money to get the proper tank? AGH!!! My mom has always been a fishy person...Well not really but she still understands and gets me all the Essiential stuff...I went on walmarts website and I found a 5 gallon for $29.97 all the small tanks were more expensive weird...any ways Its called tetra aquaruim starter kit 5 gallons! It comes with
Glass tank 
Hood with light 
Powerfilter 
Starter samples of food 
Instructions on water care
So you would need gravel...a heater and decorations!! Do you think your dad would buy that? I hope this helped....


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

Alexanderismylife said:


> (Sigh) Maybe you could save up some money to get the proper tank? AGH!!! My mom has always been a fishy person...Well not really but she still understands and gets me all the Essiential stuff...I went on walmarts website and I found a 5 gallon for $29.97 all the small tanks were more expensive weird...any ways Its called tetra aquaruim starter kit 5 gallons! It comes with
> Glass tank
> Hood with light
> Powerfilter
> ...


I don't think so...they said they want a "small" tank to be able to fit...they think a 5gallon is huge. >.>''

the best I could manage is a 3 gallon...but thats only if they would pay for it...but they wont...I know this.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

keep trying and good luck


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

I managed to get a medium critter keeper...it was only 13 dollars around that...(looks like I'll be getting more bettas at that price...>=3 when I get more money that is...)

Anyway...it's a little bare-ish now...but I managed to get a big shell for a hide...and a big leafed silk plant.

and some white rocks...since he's mostly dark colors...so it will lighten him up a bit.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

good luck i got a new betta and he should be fine


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

beta novice said:


> good luck i got a new betta and he should be fine


yeah it should be fine...besides that berry keeps looking at the tank like "whats that?...why do you have another tank? ...am I gonna has a girlfriend? a buddy? what? TELL ME!"


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

lol i hope he does end up getting a girlfriend or buddy


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, I really admire you holding out for a bigger tank for your fish, before you get the fish! that is awesome! One thing I keep hearing is not to put shells in betta tanks because they leech and can harm the betta FYI.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

well tell him a bare 10 gallon tank is $13 @ walmart and a bare 2.5 gallon is $13 @ petsmart


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

sjones: yeah I noticed that and I took it out, I'm gonna get a new hide for him when we get him. Also I did change the water completely so it should be good by now.

truthequalslies: my walmart isn't like that...it's like 50-80+ dollars for a 10gallon. ._. besides that seems a little big...I wouldn't have room for that tank and berry's tank...unless I use just the 10 gallon and seperate it for 5 gallon for each of em...but thats most likely later on in the future...

Also a funny thing....

Since I put the new tank there, berry has NOT stopped looking at it...he sticks to the side of the tank where he can see the new tank and he is just stareing at it...does he see something I don't?...or is he just curious...this morning was funny too...I got up to feed him...and he was "extra" cuddlely today...he was pushing against the wall of the tank to get to me and he was really hyper...maybe he just loves food?...or maybe he's trying to suck up so he doesn't go into the smaller tank...XD


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Berry is trying to suck up to ya.... XD Poor boy. All my bettas get jealous when I set up a new tank, because they know that a new tank = a new betta.


----------

